# Show off



## Mark. (May 21, 2018)

While moving some rough sawed oak I came upon this. It is that time of the year if You live in South East, or if You live in Frog Eye. There is a story that go's alone with this, but I will spare You all the details. Instead I will say, ever heard the saying, "God looks out for Drunkers, & Fools", even though I haven't had a drink, nor any drugs in 10 years, I still fall into that group. Someone was looking out for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2018)

Ya, that will wake you up! Some nice cast pen blanks in there, ought to have them done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2018)

Yikes! Guess that is a warning to all of us to be vigilant when moving the wood pile! Glad you killed the buggers! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (May 21, 2018)

Put them all in a box and send them my way!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Put them all in a box and send them my way!!



That would be pretty Sweet, Barry does amazing work with them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 21, 2018)

True story:
My Dad & I built a metal shed 40 years ago. He built a wood platform to mount it on.
After 15 years or so, the floor rotted out & I stepped thru it.
I saw something moving around & realized it was a nest of Copperheads.
I ran in & got my .38 & loaded it with shot shells. I ran thru 6 rounds blowing holes in the floor, but I got them all.
Scared the crap out of me. 

Pop wasn't too happy with the floor shot to chit either.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2018)

scares the crap out of me just thinking about it- - no likey snakes- not one little bit.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

Only good snake, is a dead snake!

Got zero use for them. Been to close to many times!


----------



## Herb G. (May 21, 2018)

We are rampant with Copperheads here in Southern Maryland.
You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a nest of them, or a few adults every year.

Legally, you are supposed to apply for a permit to kill them.
Yeah, right. Like I'm going to apply for a permit & wait 8 months to get it before I blow away a poisonous snake to protect my family or my pets.
I wonder how many suckers actually ever fill out an application for a permit VS. people who just kill them.
My money says the later outweighs the former 20,000 to 1.

Last year alone, I ran over 4 of them with my tractor & made cat food out of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 21, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> We are rampant with Copperheads here in Southern Maryland.
> You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a nest of them, or a few adults every year.
> 
> Legally, you are supposed to apply for a permit to kill them.
> ...


Good gosh and I cant find any around here


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Good gosh and I cant find any around here



There should be plenty at your Sister-in-law's house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Legally, you are supposed to apply for a permit to kill them.
> Yeah, right. Like I'm going to apply for a permit & wait 8 months to get it before I blow away a poisonous snake to protect my family or my pet.



Legally you can't kill a rattlesnake down here. Seen a lot of them commit suicide!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2018)

I cant believe you havent volunteered to stabilize those small ones Rocky

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

I don't mess with snakes dead or alive!! Aside from assisting them with committing suicide!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark. (May 23, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> True story:
> My Dad & I built a metal shed 40 years ago. He built a wood platform to mount it on.
> After 15 years or so, the floor rotted out & I stepped thru it.
> I saw something moving around & realized it was a nest of Copperheads.
> ...


After all the smoke cleared, I checked to see if I needed a change of drawers, I think I threw them away. I crossed them with the judge. A 45 revolver loaded with 3" 410. As far as I could tell I got all of them. It does make you wonder how many more of them there is around. I have always been told that once a den has started that they always return to the place where they are born to breed each year. Not sure about that, because if they did, why was there just these few. Any feedback? But all of us need to be on Gard.


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2018)

I mighta just burned the shed down to make sure I got rid of them all!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (May 24, 2018)

What about tossing moth balls into the nest to deter them from removing? Is that an old wives tail or anything to it?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2018)

Five gallons of diesel fuel and a match is known to be more effective!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (May 24, 2018)

My buddy Tom in Virginia out west had the neighbor, a preacher, fence off 10 acres of his, Tom's, property while he was out of town. He told the preacher to court to get his land back which cost him almost $30k .
Now whenever Tom finds Copperheads on his property his catches them & releases them on the preachers property!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## NeilYeag (May 24, 2018)

Dinner time!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2018)

Come on @rocky1, cast em for us. Make a cool pen or cast in a clear resin and make an awesome bowl blank


----------



## Wildthings (May 25, 2018)

That is what they end to be in their after life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Baccus (May 28, 2018)

I killed hundreds of them in 39 years of forestry but my wife and I stepped on one in the dark last summer. Finally killed it---38" long--by far the longest I ever met.


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2018)

John Deere tractor for sale cheap!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 29, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> John Deere tractor for sale cheap!
> 
> View attachment 147969


Nice!!


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2018)

He'd be nicer right after he committed suicide by chopping his head off with the shovel!! 

I mean, he's kinda in a perfect location to commit suicide with a shovel there. No way he can lash out at you more than a few inches, perfect cast iron chopping block background. 

Tractor cab to jump on top of, if you miss and he hits the ground at your feet mad!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RogerC (May 30, 2018)

Guys why all the hate for snakes? Here's a photo of me from the 80's

Reactions: Like 1


----------

